# Seeking partner



## PhillyPrintPros (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey so I am a DTG myself but we only have 2 Epson F2000 and we have more work than we can handle..

I am looking for a printer who has a DTG that can print a quality very similar to that of the F2000 to export some of my work load to, 

would like to negotiate reasonable pricing that can work for both of us.


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

It would be pleasure to help you. If you need fulfilment from Europe, we are ready to discuss the partnership.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Why not buy a couple more printers, I know those epson ship out pretty fast.


----------

